
Ask HN: What would you pay $5/month for? - pollilop
I am a developer with 7 years of professional experience.<p>I have tried to develop different types of services and apps but had little success. Please share some of your ideas, it would help me out a lot.<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
I think a better question is "What would you pay $10,000 per month for?"

I mean, although I would pay $5 a month for a Lower Manhattan penthouse, a
late model Dodge Charger, five pounds of ground beef, etc., there aren't many
things that I think are both worth about $5 a month and are worth the overhead
of paying someone to do it...well maybe Mad Magazine or something else
_content_ based.

But that's not an app or service. And anyway, the last thing I would recommend
as an MVP is an app because there is no control over customers or sales
channel and no way to iterate quickly.

I think this is a reasonable introduction to pricing:
[http://www.slideshare.net/omohout/lean-pricing-
startups](http://www.slideshare.net/omohout/lean-pricing-startups)

Good luck.

------
skhatri11
Have you tried making something that you (and your friends) would pay $5 /
month for?

~~~
pollilop
I have this tendency to just code up small solutions to my needs myself.
Looking at my expenses - there isn’t anything at the moment that I pay for
monthly, thus it’s hard to draw from my own experience.

~~~
skhatri11
Probably best to "scratch your own itch" first. Do your friends have the same
problem(s) your solving?

------
sharemywin
seems like a lot of companies offer a free "limited" account at that level.

------
sjs382
What have you tried so far?

